# Maple Smoked Salmon



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 7, 2013)

Spring is finally here "I hope"!  I have officially emerged from my winter hibernation and put my homemade smoker to good use. This is my first time trying to smoke Salmon and the results were fantastic! I made a simple marinade out of maple syrup just some cheap aunt jemima that was in the fridge,salt and crushed peppercorn let the Salmon sit in it for an hour or so,then into the smoker for about an hour. At the last 10 minutes of cooking spoon some of the marinade over the top to glaze. I used wood from a maple tree that gave up some of her limbs this past winter. When i try this again I will get some real maple syrup to hopefully give it even more maple flavor!













100_2702.JPG



__ sheetmetaldan
__ Apr 7, 2013






View media item 138781


----------



## fire in the hole (Apr 7, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmm.......smoked salmon. Look'n good.


----------



## austinl (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like some of your marinade burned a little.  That is a very unique lookin' smoker, what did you make it out of?


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 8, 2013)

AustinL said:


> It looks like some of your marinade burned a little.  That is a very unique lookin' smoker, what did you make it out of?


It got a little darker on the edges but didn`t taste burnt actually there was more Maple flavor there I liked that outside part the best.

Yeah I guess my smoker is a bit on the unique side. I`m still pretty new to Smoking, but each time I use my smoker the results are better than the last which is encouraging. So as i`m learning the nuances of how my smoker works my meat smoking skills are growing too.

My Smoker is made from leftover pipe from a micro-chip plant I was working at. It`s all stainless steel that was destined for the dumpster. It was all new material before the plant ever came on-line.

 I wouldnt recommend anyone  use old pipe from a micro-chip plant once these pipes are put in use they stuff they vent is highly toxic they may look clean on the inside but they are not!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the smokey edges as well. Nice salmon!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tell and show some more of your smoker, its great! Nice looking salmon too!


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 8, 2013)

Good to see a fellow tinknocker ? Love the look of your smoker. Locall 66 here. You going to try to make the Pacific North West Gettogether?


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 8, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Good to see a fellow tinknocker ? Love the look of your smoker. Locall 66 here. You going to try to make the Pacific North West Gettogether?


Don`t think I will be making the Pacific North West Gettogether wrong side of the country for me! Nice to meet you anyhow, I am out of Local 17 and waitin on a call from the hall works been slow here in the Northeast how is it out there? I`m not buying the we`re out of the recession mentality the gov wants you to believe. Sorry for the momentary rant! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Smoker and Salmon. Dirtsailor I will try to post some more detailed pics of the smoker soon.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness - the Salmon looks wonderful!!! Not sure about winter being over though, we woke up to snow and blizzard warnings!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 9, 2013)

Interesting smoker.  Is that your walk in cold smoker behind the milk cans?


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 9, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Oh my goodness - the Salmon looks wonderful!!! Not sure about winter being over though, we woke up to snow and blizzard warnings!



I know, 13*F here and I just put on 2 6# pork butts...brrr....!


----------



## driedstick (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## humdinger (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice looking fish! I love maple syrup and my wife flips everytime I buy the real stuff at the store (she likes Mrs. Butterworths - Blah) I like your idea to get some of that real Maple syrup from your neighbors up in Vermont. Let us know how it compares!


----------



## steve1141 (Apr 9, 2013)

What temperature did you use for the hour smoke?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats a nice looking fish! Anyone tried the cedar shingles in the past? I am thinking if ya can stand that cedar infusion it might help with the edges. Just a thought.

The smoker is wicked looking, has a Steampunk theme going on.


----------



## jbacinti (Apr 10, 2013)

I did a salmon yesterday on the pellet smoker.  I brined it overnight in salt, pepper and brown sugar.  Before putting it on the smoker I sprinkled it with more brown sugar and Old Bay seasoning.  Smoked it at about 170 for a couple of hours.  It is great hot as a meal or cold as an appetizer.


----------



## dgilley (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting idea trying Maple.  Will have to give that a try.  Also here is something I find a little strange.

I have smoke several wild caught (Alaska) salmon,  and have several farm raised from Sam's Club and Cosco.

Every time the farm raised have produced better flavor and texture, although I used identical marinades, wood, temp, and smoker.

I would have it would have the other way around.


----------



## sheetmetaldan (Apr 11, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Thats a nice looking fish! Anyone tried the cedar shingles in the past? I am thinking if ya can stand that cedar infusion it might help with the edges. Just a thought.
> 
> The smoker is wicked looking, has a Steampunk theme going on.


Thanks! Never thought of that I guess it does have the Steampunk look, this past Halloween I was dressed as a Steampunk Gentleman ... at least thats what it said on the costume I bought!


steve1141 said:


> What temperature did you use for the hour smoke?


Not sure what the temp was just a steady low flame enough to cook it and give the smoke flavor. I melted my thermometer last summer I left it on the bottom section and forgot about it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I need to get a new one!


Mr T 59874 said:


> Interesting smoker.  Is that your walk in cold smoker behind the milk cans?


Nope sorry, that is just a regular old shed. But don`t give me any ideas LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again everyone for the compliments on my smoker!


----------

